# Stringvergleich



## bongzilla (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo erst mal mache grad ein paar kleine aufgaben um mich ein wenig in java einzu arbeiten da wir in der schule neulich mit java angefangen haben und nun sind wir bei stringvergleichen und ich habs eig shcon ma gemacht aber irgendwie bekomm ichs net hin und das fuchst mich grad ziemlich also wenn ma jemand drüber schauen könnte und mir sagen könnte was ich falsch gemacht habe dann wäre das übertrieben gut ^^


```
public class equals {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println("Texteingabe: ");
    String Eingabe = new String("Eingabe");
    String Vergleich = new String("Vergleich");
    Eingabe = tastatur.leseText();
    Vergleich = Vergleich.equalsIgnoreCase;

    if (Eingabe.equalsIgnoreCase(Vergleich)){
       System.out.println("Identische Wörter" +Eingabe.equalsIgnoreCase(Vergleich));
    }
```


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Mai 2010)

```
public class equals {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println("Texteingabe: ");

    String vergleich = "Vergleich";
    String eingabe = tastatur.leseText();
   
    if (eingabe.equals(vergleich)){
       System.out.println("Identische Wörter: " +eingabe + " - " + vergleich);
    }
```


----------



## Landei (3. Mai 2010)

Klassen groß schreiben, Variablen klein schreiben und niemals(*) new String() verwenden.

(*) Die einzige mir bekannt Ausnahme von dieser Regel ist, dass man

```
String s = new String(ganzGanzGanzLangerString.substring(2,4));
```
statt

```
String s = ganzGanzGanzLangerString.substring(2,4);
```
schreibt, da letztere Variante den sehr langen String solange im Speicher hält, wie s (das ja selbst winzig ist) existiert, also eine GC verhindert. Aber dass sowas eine Rolle spielt, ist wirklich eine seltene Ausnahme.


----------

